# Suggest Case Fans



## nikhilpoddar (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi..

Just got my Gamma cabinet. Now in the process of deciding on optimal airflow management for which i need case fans. PLease suggest some good case fans which will improve the airflow.

1 Bottom Front - Inflow ( Non Led But Higher CFM), 1 Top Rear - Outflow (Led)& 1 Side Fan ( Led).. So in total require 3 120 fans. Don't want to install top fan as the budget is limited(Rs.1200) and i think it won't affect the performance much.

The research shows the best fans are:
1.) CM 90CFM
2.) Deepcool - Ice Blade
3.) Deepcool - Windblade 

Please help in this regard. Very much confused.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

nikhilpoddar said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just got my Gamma cabinet. Now in the process of deciding on optimal airflow management for which i need case fans. PLease suggest some good case fans which will improve the airflow.
> 
> ...



Coolermaster 120mm Blademaster LED fans each Rs.450.


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it available in lamington ? Coz its not available online at this price.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 7, 2013)

Try Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4fans in 1pack)@ 800 bucks & add one LED fan(CM 90CFM Led)
this will give maximum cooling + little bit bling bling

Regarding fan configuration....
1x CM blue led 120MM front INTAKE(90cfm)
2x Cooler Master Silent FAN 120MM side INTAKE(43cfm each)
2x Cooler Master Silent FAN 120MM TOP EXHAUST(43cfm each)
1x NZXT STOCK EXHAUST(42cfm) 
this will create positive pressure, help in cooling and keep dust accumaletion minimal


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 8, 2013)

There are fans from Antec. CM now has Jetflo 120 but I am not sure if its still available in the market..


----------

